# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Domowe sposoby na zatwardzenie

## Gosia

Co można stosować z naturalnych domowych składników na zatwardzenie?

----------


## pani marusia

Jest kilka sposobów na zatwardzenie. Bezpieczna jest lewatywa i czopki glicerynowe. Jednak te środki tylko doraźnie załatwiają problem, a przyczyna zostaje. Należy skonsultować swoje dolegliwości z lekarzem, on ustali, co Ci dolega. Tylko wtedy uda Ci się raz na zawsze skończyć z zatwardzeniami.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Pokarmy z błonnikiem, np siemię lniane.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdecydowanie błonnik. Ja jak byłam na diecie, właśnie błonnikowej (brałam wtedy błonnik z anansem biogarden) to odkryłam, że od czasu kiedy go łykam moje problemy z zatwardzeniem całkowicie zniknęły. Wypróżniałam się nawet dwa razy dziennie i to w sposób naturalny, żadne biegunki itp.

----------


## Karaoke

Owszem zwiększenie ilości błonnika w diecie i przynajmniej 2 l wody niegazowanej dziennie.

----------


## Znawca problemu

No niestety tez miałam  problemy zaparciami i łykałam różne tabletki,piłam duzo wody, herbatki przeczyszczające, starałam się jeść zdrowiej, przestałam jeść czekoladę ...i nic.  W końcu mama kupiła mi błonnik z cla i ananasem i mi pomógł i to po dwóch  pierwszych dniach  :Wink:  Biorę 3 tabletki dziennie i popijam dużą ilością wody i mam problem z głowy. Strasznie mi ulżyło bo jak wcześniej wychodziłam z domu to czułam straszny dyskomfort;ciuchy się mi na brzuchu opinały i wydawało mi się , że wszyscy wiedzą o moich zaparciach...Teraz czuje się lekko, normalnie jakbym schudła!

----------


## zacheusz112

Proszę kiedyś spróbować suszonych śliwek,lub kompotu z tych śliwek.Najprostszy i najzdrowszy sposób,błonnik oczywiście też.I przede wszystkim wykluczyć napoje gazowane.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Proponuję każdemu z Was- niezależnie od diety, ćwiczyc każdego dnia ( min 15 minut ) w domu ( są specjalne ćwiczenia mające usprawnić pracę jelita, głównie są one na mięśnie brzucha ) i- najlepiej rano po śniadaniu ( można wybrać inną porę, byleby konsekwentnie ją przestrzegać ) robić tzw. trening defekacji- czyli po prostu "symulację" wypróżnienia. Nawet jak nie czujemy potrzeby. Chodzi o to aby dać sygnał organizmowi że teraz jest czas na wypróżnienie trzeba jednak uzbroić się w cierpliwość ! Moja propozycja skierowana jest nie dla osób, które chcą natychmiastowego efektu ( tutaj trzeba się czymś wspomóc ) ale dla tych, które mają problemy z nawykowymi zaparciami i muszą myśleć długoterminowo Zyczę cierpliwości i optymizmu pozdrawiam Was ciepło. Podrzucam jeszcze ciekawego linka, gdzie znalazłem dużo informacji o zatwardzeniach http://domowesposoby.info/zatwardzenie

----------


## Alaaa

pozwolę sobie wrócić do tego wątku, bo zaparcia to ostatnio problem, który mnie mocno trapi. Po tym jak domowe sposoby okazały się nie do końca skuteczne (śliwki, siemię lniane, jabłka etc.), poradziłam się swojej koleżanki położnej. W końcu to kobiety w ciąży mają najwięcej problemów z zaparciami a jeśli już one coś stosują, to musi to być bardzo delikatne i nieinwazyjne. Zaczęłam używać czopków eva/qu, polecanych właśnie kobietom w ciąży, choć ja maleństwa się nie spodziewam. Po prostu zbieram żniwo złego stylu życia  :Smile:  po dwóch tygodniach aplikacji czopków muszę napisać, że działają  :Smile:  Przy tym nie przeczyszczają tak jak xenna czy inne herbatki, ale delikatnie usuwają wiadomo co. I po sprawie  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak dla mnie Błonnik to podstawa zdrowej diety. Owszem jem codziennie sporo warzyw i owoców ale moją dietę wspomagam także błonnikiem Witalnym, czyli naturalnymi nasionkami, które nie dość, że wymiatają z organizmu toksyny to jeszcze wspomagają w funkcjonowaniu układ trawienny i skutecznie zwalczają zaparcia. Mój sposób na ZDROWIE jest łatwy i prosty w stosowaniu - jedynie trzeba  pamiętać o regularnym piciu wody i 6 gramach dwa razy dziennie błonnika witalnego. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja piję kompot z suszonych śliwek i siemię lnianie na zaparcia.Siemię co prawda z trudem mi przechodzi.Wspomagam się też preparatem Dicopeg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja też mam od dłuższego czasu problem z nawracającymi zaparciami. Aby się ich pozbyć na dłuższą metę, najlepiej zmienić dietę - przede wszystkim błonnik, i dużo pić wody. Natomiast, aby pozbyć się zaparcia jednorazowo, że się tak wyrażę - w tym momencie  :Wink:  Ja osobiście zaczęłam stosować czopki, i przynajmniej w moim przypadku działają. Dobrze jest także robić ćwiczenia na brzuch i masaże. 
Po wszelkie leki najlepiej sięgać w ostateczności - bo organizm może się do nich przyzwyczaić i wtedy będzie ciężko się wypróżnić bez takiego "wsparcia".

----------


## pelesos

olej lniany do sałatek, etc

----------


## tre654@interia.pl

Witam
Tyle rad , że dorzucę jedną z dowcipu ale nie o zatwardzeniu.  :Wink: 

Do lekarza o orientacji PiS-owskiej przychodzi pacjent "od Palikota"
Pyta się czy doktór mógłby mu coś na AIDS zapisać.
Lekarz po chwili mu dyktuje :
Litr mleka zsiadłego + litr soku z kiszonych ogórków + litr soku z kiszonej kapusty + 1 kg suszonych śliwek.
Wymieszać, zmiksować i pić co 30min po 1 litrze.
I to pomoże na AIDS? - pyta homoseksualny
Nie wiem czy pomoże na AIDS ale będzie pan wiedział do czego tyłek służy - odpowiada lekarz.

Myślę , że gdy nic nie pomoże , to na zatwardzenie tą receptę można wykorzystać eksperymentalnie.   : )

A tak na poważnie przytaknę pierwszemu wpisowi PANI MARUSI.
Masz COŚ w układzie pokarmowym co zakłóca wydzielanie enzymów, soków trawiennych, mechaniczny pasaż treści żołądkowej ...  Może jakieś guzy, polipy .... Tym się zainteresuj. Przyczyną !  Choć błonnik, woda, ćwiczenia ....są jak najbardziej ok, to większość ludzi jakoś tego wszystkiego nie stosuje i nie ma Twoich problemów. Z mojego doświadczenia (patrz stopka posta) wynika , że powinieneś zrobić sobie testy na pasożyty. Pamiętaj jednak , że np skuteczność testu kałowego na tasiemca niektórzy oceniają ca 15%. 
W razie pytań kontakt przez nick , bo nie wracam do przeczytanych postów.
Pozdrawia Terapeuta

----------


## dobramama

Ja stosuję na zaparcia soki jabłkowy,winogronowy,herbaty ziołowe albo diocpeg.Często mam z tym problemy po delegacjach.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie domowym, ale za to sprawdzonym sposobem na zatwardzenia w moim przypadku jest multilac synbiotyk.

----------


## jotel

Błonnik nawet ten naturalny w produktach które zjadamy w namiarze szkodzi i powoduje fatalne wzdęcia, rzeczywiście jeśli problem się utrzymuje trzeba szukać przyczyny a jeśli jej nie ma stosować bezpieczny środek który nie rozleniwi jelit, może być dicopeg taki jak dla dzieci. Bardzo ważna jest też odpowiednia dieta i po taką można iść do dietetyka.

----------


## sabi

polecam produkty z błonnikiem, ciemne pieczywo, śliwki ogólnie produkty przyspieszające prace jelit

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

wszystkie te porady są bardzo przydatne i nie zaszkodzą organizmowi, ale co można wziąć jak już nic z domowych sposobów nie pomaga ...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

do tej pory brałam xennę i pomagała, ale warto popytać w aptece

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

xenna jest ok, ale spróbuj jeszcz nospę ona też działa

----------


## eRzecznikNoSpa

Szanowne Panie, 
informuję, iż lek No-Spa przeznaczony jest do stosowania na różne bóle brzucha. Lek ten może być stosowany jako leczenie wspomagające w stanach skurczowych mięśni gładkich przewodu pokarmowego w tym zatwardzenia. Warto pamiętać, że lekarz i farmaceuta zawsze mogą służyć radą i dodatkową informacją.

----------


## eRzecznikNoSpa

Szanowne Panie, 
informuję, iż lek No-Spa przeznaczony jest do stosowania na różne bóle brzucha. Lek ten może być stosowany jako leczenie wspomagające w stanach skurczowych mięśni gładkich przewodu pokarmowego w tym zatwardzenia. Warto pamiętać, że lekarz i farmaceuta zawsze mogą służyć radą i dodatkową informacją.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

śliwki działają cuda

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

szczerze polecić mogę dicopeg bo działa na mnie od jakiego czasu. Jest naturalny i skuteczny. Na mnie niestety diety średnio działają

----------


## ymaxa

Xenna była kiedyś z paskudnym szkodliwym senesem, zraziłam się, teraz najlepiej się sprawdzają makrogole, więc i dicopeg też. Domowe sposoby u mnie się nie zawsze sprawdzają ale warto wymieć siemię i pestki słonecznika.

----------


## Twardowska

dziewczyny, spróbujcie czopków eva/qu, prosta aplikacja, działanie w ciągu 15 minut, herbatki na przeczyszczenie przy tym to jakieś farmaceutyczne średniowiecze :-)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Co można stosować z naturalnych domowych składników na zatwardzenie?


Zatwardzenie może mieć rózne przyczyny jedna z nich sa rozwijające się nowotwory w jelicie grubym .Najpierw należy zrobic kolonoskopię by to wykluczyć.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podobno kapusta kiszona i kompot ze śliwek. piszę" podobno" bo na mnie to nie działa. Ja jak nie wezmę dicopegu 10g to już jest po mnie.  Ale może komuś te produkty pomogą. Na mnie niestety są odporne.

----------


## kinga78

Na zaparcia dobrze działa Fibra Vitale - to mieszanka ziołowa zawierająca dużo błonnika. Ogólnie rzecz biorąc działa pozytywnie na cały układ pokarmowy, wiele osób stosuje ją podczas odchudzania, ale wiem, że pomaga również pozbyć się zaparć. Można ją kupić w sklepach zielarskich albo w sklepach internetowych.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi przy zaparciach w ciąży pomagał provag, który dobrze regulował pracę jelit. Dodatkowym plusem tych kapsułek był brak infekcji i problemów intymnych. Na czczo piłam również mielone siemię lniane, jak „glutowate” substancje Ci nie przeszkadzają, to możesz spróbować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

siemię lniane niektórym osobom, zwłaszcza tym którzy je piją regularnie nawet trochę pomaga, też je piję ale w sytuacjach kiedy nie działa nie czekam tylko wypijam saszetkę dicopegu, działa łagodnie i niemal natychmiast

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja polecam zastanowić się nad przyczynami tych zaparć a nie stosować kolejne tabletki, które często jedynie usuwają skutek ale nie usuwają przyczyny. Zaparcia wynikają  z nieodpowiedniego odżywiania się, Z braku błonnika w pożywieniu.Kiedy nie macie możliwości uzupełnienia błonnika naturalnymi produktami to warto jest się wspomóc jakisms suplementem.
Mi bardzo pomógł Fibra Vitale. Jest to błonnik z babką i siemieniem lnianym. Nie daje efektu od razu ale sama po miesiącu przyjmowania widze bardzo duża różnicę bo nie mam juz praktycznie zaparć.

----------


## zarejestrowany

Błonnik tak, zwłaszcza ten zjadany w naturalny sposób, w owocach i warzywach może wiele pomóc nie każdy jednak może go jeść bez ograniczeń, u osób u których występują wzdęcia lepszy będzie dicopeg i lekkostrawna dieta.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie zawsze jest możliwosć aby jeść tyle warzyw i owoców. Jasne,że warto jest je uwzględnić w swojej diecie, jednak czasami po prostu nie ma opcji brania kilku jabłek do pracy....
Również polecam Fibra Vitale. Kiedyś miałam mega problemy nie tylko z biegunkami ale również z zaparciami.  :Frown:  Tak naprzemiennie, już myślałam,że się wykończę
Fibra Vitale wszystko jakoś tak fajnie wyregulował.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

NO ja do tej pory wspomagałam się głównie środkami na przeczyszczenie.Ewentualnie śliwkami suszonymi. O ile śliwki suszone były skuteczne przy lekkich zaparciach to jednak nie radzą sobie z mocniejszymi  ( musiałabym chyba zjeść kilogram .....). Z kolei leki na przeczyszczenie są dla mnie za mocne. I jak się tutaj ratować? Ten fibra Vitale to gdzie kupię?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> NO ja do tej pory wspomagałam się głównie środkami na przeczyszczenie.Ewentualnie śliwkami suszonymi. O ile śliwki suszone były skuteczne przy lekkich zaparciach to jednak nie radzą sobie z mocniejszymi  ( musiałabym chyba zjeść kilogram .....). Z kolei leki na przeczyszczenie są dla mnie za mocne. I jak się tutaj ratować? Ten fibra Vitale to gdzie kupię?



Ja zamawiałam przez internet. I szczerze powiedziawszy to pierwszy środek który mi autentycznie pomógł . Bo wcześniej miałam do czynienia z wieloma innymi i żaden nie miał takiego działania. No i najważniejsze,ze daje dłuższe rezultaty a nie tak jak niektóre tabletki,ze bierzesz i potem minie dzień czy dwa i działania zero....Śliwki również są ok, czasami jem ale raczej jedynie zapobiegawczo. Jak masz poważne zaparcia to nie pomogą :P

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja proponuję jakiś probiotyk może trilac IBS? Wiem, że się sprawdza bo ja też ostatnio miałam problem z wypróżnieniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W ogóle miałam przez lata problemy z zaparciami. Na mnie dobrze zadziałał ocet jabłkowy ojca mateusza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Aktualnei biorę Fibra Vitale i pomaga. Mam jednak pytanie do biorących ten środek. Czy trzeba to brać cały czas czy po jakimś czasie można przestać?

----------


## lissa

> Aktualnei biorę Fibra Vitale i pomaga. Mam jednak pytanie do biorących ten środek. Czy trzeba to brać cały czas czy po jakimś czasie można przestać?


Ja biorę codziennie I nie zamierzam przestać. Ogolnie nie wiem skąd to pytanie Fibra Vitale to nie są jakieś tabletki od ktorych organizm sie uzależnia. Jest to po prostu suplement diety, który ma ogolnie dobry wpływ na Ciebie czyli polepsza trawienie, zmniejsza nadmierny apetyt. Jedna łyżeczka dziennie do owsianki i ogólnie czuję się o wiele, wiele lepiej niz wczesniej, Poza tym paka jest duża, starcza na naprawdę długo. Tak więc jest to mój codzienny rytuał  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Niestety na mnie nie działają naturalne środki i muszę się wspomagać lekami. Często zdarzają mi się zaparcia, ostatnio siostra mi powiedziała, że jest taki probiotyk trilac plus. Wypróbowałam i przyznaję, że jest lepiej czekam jak będzie dalej chociaż mam nadzieję, że mój problem się skończy.

----------


## rejestra

ja jak mam problem z zaparciami to niestety oznacza to,że jest to na tyle poważny problem ze niestety ani jabłuszka ani suszone śliwki ani nic domowowego juz nie pomoze,wtedy siegam po dicopeg 10g I robie roztwór I problem znika,profilaktycznie można wspomóc się błonnikiem ale wtedy należy pamiętać ze trzeba pic bardzo dużo wody

----------


## Magnetoplag

Należy jeść regularnie i powoli. Postarajmy się wprowadzić do diety więcej błonnika, który znajduje się np. w chlebie razowym. Błonnik zmiękcza kał i powiększa jego objętość, a także sprawia, że jelita lepiej i szybciej pracują. W przypadku zatwardzeń powinniśmy pić także więcej wody - od 2 do 3 litrów dziennie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może to braki w florze bakteryjnej. Ja w takich przypadkach biorę trilac bo to sprawdzony probiotyk

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na zaparcia pomaga trilac IBS. Spróbuj mi zawsze pomaga, mam nadzieję, że Tobie też. Zapytaj w aptece.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Trilac bardzo pomaga przy zaparciach, sama potwierdzam miesiąc temu miałam problem z zaparciami. To było bardzo uciążliwe. Zaczęłam brać trilac i problem po niedługim czasie zniknął.

----------


## startis

Coca-Cola. Może zabrzmi to śmiesznie, ale działa.  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie za to sprawdza się dicopeg. nic innego mi nie pomaga, dlatego zawsze mam go pod ręką

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie zawsze pomaga trilac w przypadku ciągłych zaparć. U mnie akurat się sprawdza, nie mam tak często problemów z wypróżnianiem się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> u mnie za to sprawdza się dicopeg. nic innego mi nie pomaga, dlatego zawsze mam go pod ręką


ja właśnie podaję dicopeg junior mojemu dziecku. Wcześniej miał straszne problemy z wypróżnianiem się, ale od tego suplementu wszystko się poprawiło.

----------


## Alg-Borje

Polecam Matsmaltnings tabletten, który optymalizuje pracę żołądka i jelit, dzięki czemu wspiera proces trawienia. W skład suplementu wchodzą wyciągi z kurkumy, imbiru, pieprzu cayenne, cynamonu, morszczynu, alg brunatnych, a także błonnik z drzewa akacjowego.

Matsmältnings-tabletten - Tabletki usprawniające trawienie - 100 szt. ALG-BORJE POLSKA - Algi morskie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie w przypadku zaparć zawsze pomaga trilac.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może spróbuj z jakimiś dobrym probiotykiem np. trilac

----------


## KlaudiaKulawiak

Jeśli chcecie skutecznie walczyć z zaparciami, to koniecznie spróbujcie Colon C. Jeszcze kilka miesięcy temu moje zaparcia cały czas powracały. Próbowałam jeść otręby, pić maślanki, jeść suszone owoce i nic. Nic nie pomagało i byłam już lekko podłamana i podirytowana. Któraś z dziewczyn na forum pisała, że na ten sam problem pomógł jej Colon C. Stwierdziłam, że spróbuję, bo co mi szkodzi? I muszę powiedzieć, że nie zawiodłam się. Jest super i mam nadzieję, że zaparcia pożegnałam raz na zawsze  :Smile:

----------


## kasiakK

Kochana a powiedz jak długo stosowałaś colon zanim pojawiły się efekty? I jak często, ile razy dziennie i w jakich dawkach?

----------


## KlaudiaKulawiak

Colon C stosuję 2 razy dziennie - łyżeczkę przed śniadaniem i łyżeczkę przed kolacją. Dodaje sobie do soku owocowego i wypijam. Pierwsze efekty zauważyłam już po 2-3 dniach stosowania. Jest super!  :Smile: )

----------


## kasiakK

oooo no to powiem szczerze, że fajnie brzmi. Ja często mam problem z tabletkami więc tym lepiej, że można to dodawać do różnych rzeczy i rozpuszczać  :Smile:  MOże w końcu to jest coś, co mi pomoże  :Big Grin:  napewno się odezwę z recenzją  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie zawsze się sprawdza trilac. Jest bardzo skuteczny zwłaszcza przy poważnych zaparciach.

----------


## margarytka

warto spróbować suszonych śliwek bądź kompotu z tychże, bo to najprostszy i najzdrowszy sposób na pobudzenie stolca do wypróżnienia

----------


## PaulaKami

Środki na przeczyszczenie pomagają tylko jednorazowo i nie walczą z problemem. Jeśli chcesz pozbyć się zaparć, to polecam Colon C. Ma dużą zawartość zdrowego błonnika, który usprawnia pracę jelit i przy regularnym stosowaniu można zapomnieć o zaparciach  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja zawsze biorę trilac i pomaga na zaparcia.

----------


## ekspertmovea

Zaparcia trzeba eliminować. Ten trudny dla każdego, kto na nie cierpi problem, jest nie tylko źródłem nieprzyjemnego dyskomfortu, ale może także prowadzić do poważniejszych problemów zdrowotnych. Podstawą w leczeniu zaparć jest stosowanie właściwej diety, bogatej w błonnik (ciemne pieczywo, płatki owsiane, kasze, suszone owoce), obfitującej w płyny (warto zasmakować w herbatkach owocowych zawierających m.in. jabłko, hibiskus, owoce dzikiej róży czy głogu).

----------


## ekspertmovea

Warto zrezygnować ze spożywania produktów zawierających kakao, alkohol oraz nadmiaru wypalanych papierosów (badania wskazują, że zbyt duża ich ilość może powodować kłopoty z wypróżnianiem). Ponadto sięgajmy codziennie po produkty bogate w „dobroczynne kultury bakterii”. Pijmy kefiry lub jogurty. Można spróbować częściowo zastąpić cukier ksylitolem – tzw. cukrem brzozowym, który ma słodki smak i w odróżnieniu od stosowanej powszechnie sacharozy, posiada właściwości prozdrowotne. U niektórych osób, jako efekt niepożądany przy stosowaniu tego roślinnego specyfiku, może wystąpić łagodne działanie przeczyszczające.

----------


## ekspertmovea

Gdy zaparcie powoduje duży dyskomfort i nie daje się zlikwidować domowymi sposobami, warto spróbować innych, dostępnych w aptece preparatów. Długą historię stosowania mają środki zawierające antrachinony - czyli związki roślinne wspomagające perystaltykę i zwiększające ilość wody w jelicie grubym, co w rezultacie przyczynia się do uplastycznienia mas kałowych. Aby dowiedzieć się więcej na temat zaparć i właściwej diety zapraszam na bloga na stronie movea.pl/blog

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja przy ibs straszne mam zaparcia, stosuję na to preparat intesta z maślanem sodu, który szybko i skutecznie na mnie zadziałał, ale oczywiście przy tym problemie to jeszcze dodatkowo stosuję dietę, bo bez diety ani rusz, niestety nastał taki czas,że byle czego zjeść sobie juz nie mogę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie zaparcia wiążą się z zespołem jelita drażliwego. Tak podejrzewa lekarz ale cały czas jestem w trakcie diagnozy. Zmieniłam dietę (teraz jestem w trakcie diety eliminacyjnej i mam nadzieję, że w niej wytrwam), więcej się ruszam i piję. Do końca diagnozy lekarz polecił mi probiotyk na poprawę mikroflory bakteryjnej. Obecnie zażywam probiotyk Biopron, który zawiera nie tylko "dobre" bakterie ale też błonnik. Nie zażywam go jeszcze długo ale zauważyłam, że mniej czasu spędzam na kibelku.

----------


## Vadvapegul

też myślałam, że mam zespół jelita drażliwego. Wszystko na to wskazywało, ale wystarczyło zmienić dietę i pić zioła FibraVitale. Zawierają siemię lniane, babkę płesznik i babkę jajowatą. Po kilku tygodniach dolegliwości zaczęły przechodzić. Teraz są stałym składnikiem w mojej diecie a myślałam, że skończy się to o wiele gorzej dla mnie

----------


## MateuszMateo

Oczywiście ruch i dieta mają zasadnicze znaczenie tu. Jedzenie produktów lekkostrawnych, warzyw, owoców. To samo się tyczy właśnie dzieci. Wcześniej padło pytanie jak sobie radzić z zaparciami u maluchów to polecam czopki Eva/Qu w wersji Bambini. Są rozkurczeniowe, po podaniu kilkanaście minut i działają, dziecko spokojnie może się wypróżnić. Jest też wersja dla dorosłych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Powiem wam, że mi domowe metody nic nie pomagały, potrzebne było leczenie, żeby jelita wróciły do normalnej pracy i wchłaniania. Miałam lek lek z maslanem sodu, debutir, który regularnie brałam ponad dwa miesiące. Dopiero teraz mogę powiedzieć, że nie mam kłopotów z wypróżnianiem się.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też go brałam, miałam kłopot z nadwrażliwością jelit i ciągle bolał mnie brzuch. To bardzo dobry lek i przynosi ulgę. U mnie wyszły dwa miesiące z debutirem, żeby doprowadzić organizm do normy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też znam te czopki eva qu, ale nie dla dzieci tylko normalnie dla dorosłych. Pomogły mi 2,3 razy w kłopotliwej sytuacji, więc mam je zawsze w domu na wszelki wypadek

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam wszystkich

jak wszyscy wiemy problem zaparć jest bardzo duży...ja proponuję zwrócić uwagę na produkt Prebiolax..jest już dostępny  w Polsce (produkt czeski).
w swoim składzie ma bardzo dużą ilość bezglutenowego błonnika 100g i dużą ilość ekstraktu z inuliny(cykorii)-100g

Odbudowuje mikroflorę jelit,poprawia perystaltykę oraz ułatwia wypróżnianie..
Jako Nowy produkt-dostępny jest na Allegro i Olx, a także w wybranych aptekach

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja mam stresującą pracę i u mnie zaparcia to niestety norma. Wypróbowałam czopki eva qu i są naprawdę dobre. Działają w ciągu 15 minut, więc w czasie przerwy w pracy załatwiam problem. To jest dla mnie ważne, że można sobie czas wypróżnienia zaplanować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

znam te czopki, też mnie uratowały z opresji raz czy dwa (i około 3 razy w czasie ciąży, wtedy mi właśnie polecił ginek). Lubię w nich to właśnie, że dokładnie wiadomo, że do 15 minut pojawi się rozwiązanie problemu  :Smile:  nie są gwałtowne, to też jest duży plus. Moim skromnym zdaniem powinnaś spróbować wyeliminować problem, czyli stres. Może joga, może medytacja, jakaś wizyta u psychologa?

----------


## Siminka

Tak naprawdę to profilaktyka (dieta, brak nałogów, aktywność fizyczna). Do tego w razie kryzysowych sytuacji dobre czopki. Dla dzieci właśnie są Eva Qu Bambini. Fajne, łatwe w aplikacji, skuteczne. O ile pamiętam dla dorosłych też jest odpowiednik

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Czy to ja lub mąż ma zaparcie, czy nasze dziecko, to zawsze na takie historie pomaga mi wszystkim probiotyk (ostatnio testujemy flostrum w kroplach). Bakterie probiotyczne dobrze działają na perystaltykę jelit, więc pomagają pokonać zaparcia.

----------


## Magda 0022

U mojego dziecka też wystąpiło  zaparcie. Zastosowałam czopki. Jak jest długie zaparcie to wkłada się jeden czopek, jak nastąpi częściowe wypróżnienie, to potem wkłada się drugi i tak aż dziecko całkiem pozbędzie się kamieni kałowych.

----------


## Kilia88

U mojego dziecka też czasem są kłopoty i też rozwiązuję to doraźnie czopkami. Stosuję Eva Qu Bambini. Rozwiązanie bardzo dobre i praktyczne. 10 minut i dziecko spokojnie może zrobić kupkę i po prostu się nie męczyć

----------


## Julia90

Od jakiego wieku można podać dziecku te czopki? Podaje mojemu maluchowi (1,5 roku) różne ziołowe herbatki, ale na efekt niestety długo się czeka, a maluch się męczy, płacze.

----------


## Qlka

@Julia 90.  Na opakowaniu jest napisane ze evaqu można stosować od 13 miesiąca. Tak więc 1,5 rocznemu dziecku można podać bez obaw. Możesz upewnić się też w aptece lub u lekarza.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie na zatwardzenia, ale też w drugą stronę, bo i na biegunkę, sprawdza się probiotyk flostrum. W razie czego jest też wersja dla dzieci, czyli flostrum baby. Bakterie probiotyczne mają korzystny wpływ na perystaltykę jelit  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

U mnie flostrum baby działa praktycznie na większość problemów żołądkowych. Córeczka jest wcześniakiem i choć ma już pół roku, to czasem zdarza się jej zatwardzenie lub biegunka, więc sobie pomagamy probiotykiem.

----------


## rysiek301

Jeżeli zaparcia zdażają się sporadycznie to jak najbardziej można sięgać po domowe sposoby np. suszone śliwki, zioła, sok z ogórków kiszonych bądz z kapusty pity przed posiłkiem, duże ilości warzyw i owoców w diecie, woda, ruch, błonnik. bardzo skutecznym sposobem ale raczej okazjonalnym jest picie roztworu wody z solą gorzką. Jeżeli problem jest jednak chroniczny i przewlekły to trzeba zgłosić się do lekarza, który zleci badania, one pozwolą okreśclić źródło problemu.

----------

